
Emulating the Gamecube audio processing in Dolphin (2012) - jsnell
http://blog.lse.epita.fr/articles/38-emulating-the-gamecube-audio-processing-in-dolphin.html
======
CarVac
I thought I had seen that code snippet before, it was also quoted as a bad
example in a more recent article on the Dolphin dev blog regarding the Zelda
HLE (this one is about the AX HLE): [https://dolphin-
emu.org/blog/2015/08/19/new-era-hle-audio/](https://dolphin-
emu.org/blog/2015/08/19/new-era-hle-audio/)

~~~
aaptel
Pierre Bourdon is delroth

------
JoshTriplett
Interesting to see a console have a powerful general-purpose DSP, yet almost
no games ever used that DSP to run anything but the stock program that came
with the development kit.

~~~
striking
It also supported stereoscopic 3D in hardware, but that was never used.

The GameCube was one of the most powerful consoles ever.

And then Nintendo made the Wii, which was a slightly better GC with 2x RAM. (I
suppose they wanted to curb the number of unused features by reducing the
feature set.)

~~~
daodedickinson
I remember people like Matt Cassamania would rave about closed-door GameCube
3D demos at E3 / SpaceWorld that they weren't supposed to talk about. I guess
those must have actually happened?

~~~
striking
I wouldn't doubt it. Nintendo was revolutionary in tech.

(Then they started making underpowered, awful consoles. They're still
revolutionary, but focus on changing the experience instead. Even if the OS
design and the console is not great, the games are often very fun.)

